# Carbonsitzstreben Fanes Enduro - Verarbeitungsqualität



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Hi Leute,

meine Fanes Enduro mit Carbonsitzstreben ist die Woche gekommen...ich kann mich mit der Qualität nicht anfreunden - wie seht Ihr das?






















Grüße
Basti


----------



## Anthony (10. März 2013)

WTF???? Geht ja mal gar nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (10. März 2013)

Über die Qualität aufregen und dann echt bescheidene Fotos online stellen. Gibt Extrapunkte 

Wenn alles passt (Maßhaltigkeit), keine Lunker erkennbar sind und es dir wirklich nur um die leicht ausgefranzten Kanten geht, dann ist dein Qualitätsempfinden auf einem Niveau, da würdest du selbst bei einem Nicolai etwas zum Schimpfen finden. Es könnte schöner sein, aber ein wirllicher Patzer ist nicht zu erkennen, auf den unmittelbaren Sichtflächen schon garnet.


----------



## Anthony (10. März 2013)

Was ist denn an den Fotos bescheiden? Sind doch aussagekräftig genug - oder was meinst Du jetzt?


----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Über die Qualität aufregen und dann echt bescheidene Fotos online stellen. Gibt Extrapunkte
> 
> Wenn alles passt (Maßhaltigkeit), keine Lunker erkennbar sind und es dir wirklich nur um die leicht ausgefranzten Kanten geht, dann ist dein Qualitätsempfinden auf einem Niveau, da würdest du selbst bei einem Nicolai etwas zum Schimpfen finden. Es könnte schöner sein, aber ein wirllicher Patzer ist nicht zu erkennen, auf den unmittelbaren Sichtflächen schon garnet.



Naja, hier sieht das irgendwie anders aus






Ich werde sie wohl gegen Alu tauschen.


----------



## lhampe (10. März 2013)

Sieht nicht schön aus. Man darf davon natürlich nicht auf die Funktionsfähigkeit schließen. Carbon hat nun mal ein Edelimage und daher sollten Carbonteile auch Edel aussehen. Das es keine schöne Lage Sichtcarbon geben wird war ja bekannt, aber ne bessere Verarbeitung/Nacharbeit kann man erwarten. Wie schwer ist es die ausgefransten Ecke glatt zu schleifen, andere Firmen bekommen das auch hin. 
Bei der Fertigung für Rennsportteile hat das Team mir mal gesagt das auch die Optik stimmen muß "Es muß den Mechanikern Spaß machen damit zu arbeiten" Das Motto sollte für unser Hobby erst recht gelten.

Es ist traurig mit anzusehen das Alutech mit dem offensichtlich ungesundem Wachstum der Firma nicht klar kommt, ich hatte sowas befürchtet. Das Thema schlecht und teilweise falsch aufgebaute Räder begleitet die Fanes von beginn an und es drängt sich der Eindruck auf das es eher schlechter als besser wird.


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2013)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> ... auf den unmittelbaren Sichtflächen schon garnet...



 Hast du die selben Bilder geshen wie wir? Die ausgefransten Ränder sind sowas von in der A Fläche, das ganze ist so nachlässig ausgeführt, das ich lhampe mit seinem Kommentar zu AT nur zustimmen kann.

Das können viele andere besser, an meinem Whyte gibt es an einem ganzen Rahmen nicht eine solche Stelle.

DIESE Streben sollte jeder zurückschicken, nur so merken sie bei AT das es so nicht weiter geht.

Die Nachlässigkeiten nehmen echt skurile Formen an...


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (10. März 2013)

Und absolute Schnäppchen sinds ja nun auch nicht. Dann könnte man noch ein Auge zudrücken. Kann man sich wohl auch ein YT kaufen. Das Wicked pro für 3,3t. BOS Fahrwerk, Carbonstrebe, X.0 komplett.
Das ist ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Piktogramm (10. März 2013)

Ich sehe die selben Bilder wie ihr, keine Sorge, aber sorecht kann ich das Problem kaum nachvollziehen. Ohne mit der Kamera im Makromodus soweit heranzugehen sind die Fehler im Bereich 1mm, aus typischer Entfernung nimmer zu sehen. Die Sichtflächen scheinen ok und es gibt keine augenscheinlichen Materialfehler.

Da gibt es ganz andere Sachen in der lieben Fahrradwelt...


Was das Verschleifen angeht, anhand der Bilder würde ich schätzen, dass die ausgefranzten Kanten fast ausschließlich vom Lack herstammen. In die Montagelöcher wird wohl irgend ein Stopfen eingesetzt, der beim Entfernen den Lack so ausfranzen lässt. Da nachträglich zu schleifen würde richtig bescheiden aussehen. Wobei im gleichen Zug genau dieses Detail richtig ordentlich zu machen nur mit viel Handarbeit möglich ist und den Aufpreis will wahrscheinlich keiner Zahlen. Denn obwohl der Preis der Streben schon ordentlich, so ne Detailrbeit würde auf den Verkaufspreis nochmal drauf schlagen. Dafür dass es weder Sichtfläche noch Sichtkante ist und aus dem Stand kaum mehr auffallen dürfte.


----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Ja, man kann sich alles schönreden...das war ja nicht der einzige Mangel an dem Bike, ist in meinen Augen nicht akzeptabel. 

Wenn müsste es mit aussagekräftigen Bildern auf der Webseite so ausgewiesen sein was man dort kauft und hätte ich gewusst das man für 249e mehr sowas bekommt, dann hätte ich von Anfang an Alu genommen.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (10. März 2013)

Was sagt denn Alutech dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Es sei normal und die Streben wären alle so...ich war ja mit dem Rahmen bei Jürgen und fast alle anderen Mängel wurden schnell behoben. Eine Endkontrolle gibt es anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (10. März 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Es sei normal und die Streben wären alle so...



Ok, muss jeder selber wissen, ob er sowas dann akzeptiert oder nicht.
Ich hatte selber 3 Alutechs (2x Wildsau, 1x Keiler), nachdem ich aber sowohl hier im Forum als auch im privaten Bereich von massiven Qualitätsproblemen bei der Fanes mitbekommen habe, ist der Hersteller für mich komplett uninteressant geworden.
Deine Fotos tragen ebenfalls dazu bei, dabei fand ich die Fanes durchaus interessant...


----------



## arise (10. März 2013)

bin ich froh das ich ein e2 hab..! da hat man sich noch mühe gemacht ! bei dem anblick der strebe wäre ich auch nicht zufrieden und würde reklamieren.


----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

So schlecht kann ja die Fanes nicht sein..hier gehts es ja nur um die Carbonsitzstreben. Ich schätze wenn ich die Alustreben habe, werden diese keine Mängel haben.


----------



## arise (10. März 2013)

naja ...wenn man so in die galerie schaut und sich die letzten bilder so anschaut dann...... zb seite 88 !!!!! manmanman also das hätte nie ausgeliefert weden dürfen !


----------



## RolfK (10. März 2013)

arise schrieb:


> bin ich froh das ich ein e2 hab..!




Genau das denke ich mir auch seit einem dreiviertel Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Habs mir gerade mal durchgelesen....schön ist das nicht.


----------



## D-charger (10. März 2013)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Ich sehe die selben Bilder wie ihr, keine Sorge, aber sorecht kann ich das Problem kaum nachvollziehen. Ohne mit der Kamera im Makromodus soweit heranzugehen sind die Fehler im Bereich 1mm, aus typischer Entfernung nimmer zu sehen. Die Sichtflächen scheinen ok und es gibt keine augenscheinlichen Materialfehler.
> 
> Da gibt es ganz andere Sachen in der lieben Fahrradwelt...
> 
> ...



Naja, carbon ist nun mal ein Werkstoff der zu einem Großteil in Handarbeit verarbeitet wird. Da ist eine ganze Menge Zeit, Erfahrung und know how erforderlich um entsprechende Qualität zu gewährleisten und die Bilder reichen aus um zu unterstreichen das alutech wohl besser bei Alu bleiben sollte. Wobei ich mir auch nur schwer vorstellen kann das die strukturbauteile aus verbundwerkstoffen selber laminieren.


----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Ne, das macht eine andere Firma, soviel habe ich schon mitbekommen.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (10. März 2013)

Die Streben werden in China hergestellt.


----------



## Piktogramm (10. März 2013)

@D-charger: Soll THM Carbones die Streben nicht fertigen oder verraffe ich da etwas? Zudem habe ich geschrieben, dass es scheint, als ob die unschönen Kanten eher vom Lack kommen als vom Carbon selbst. Insofern wird es ein Problem des Verschließens der Löcher sein beim Lackieren. Das wird wahrscheinlich ein Stopfen eingesetzt und beim rausziehen schauts dann so auf. Solche Stellen sauber zu lackieren geht normalerweise jedoch empfindlich im Geld. Weil dann pro Stopfen beim Lösen auf einmal deutlich mehr Handarbeit gefragt ist.


----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Ich glaube nicht das die Dinger eine deutsche Firma herstellt. Erstens wären die dann ne ganze Ecke teurer als 349e und zweitens könnte sich ein deutsches Unternehmen nicht erlauben so eine Arbeit abzuliefern.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (10. März 2013)

Jü hatte mir doch gesagt, dass er in China das Carbonwerk besucht hat. 
THM hat die Dinger immer nur getestet.


----------



## mogli.ch (11. März 2013)

Meine sehen genau gleich aus!
Die Verarbeitung des Carbon sieht eigentlich gut aus, ich denke auch es ist 'nur' der Übergang zum Lack der so ausgefranzt daher kommt.



Mich stört optisch eigentlich mehr der silberne Ring der Wippen-Lagerschale. Ich habe mir extra schwarze Titanschrauben bestellt! Musste die Lagerschale einem schwarzen Marker etwas nachdunkeln.
Auch ist die Bohrung der Lagerschale grösser und deckt das Lager selbst nicht mehr so gut wie bei der E2-Alu-Strebe. Ich würde mir hier einen schwarzen Zapfen wünschen der das Lager besser schützt sowie die silberne Lagerschale und den ausgefranzten Rand zum Lack deckt.
Funktional fühlt sich die Strebe eigentlich gut an. Mit Titanschrauben und Carbonstrebe fehlen mir irgendwie 0.5kg am Bike!


----------



## EL Pablo (11. März 2013)

seit wann werden die streben denn ausgeliefert? warte noch auf meine...


----------



## mogli.ch (11. März 2013)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> seit wann werden die streben denn ausgeliefert? warte noch auf meine...


Schreib dem Jü eine Mail! Er selbst hat mir vor einem Jahr empfolen Ihn anzuschreiben und das hab ich dann auch so gemacht. Somit hab ich mir meine aus einer Lieferung von 20 stk. Anfangs Februar gesichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL Pablo (11. März 2013)

merci


----------



## Hasenpfote (12. März 2013)

Mir fallen dazu zwei Sachen ein...

- Man beachte die Formwinkel zum einfach(ere)n entformen. 
- Mit dem Trennmittel besonders in den "Ecken" nie sparsam sein.


----------



## AlutechCycles (13. März 2013)

Die hier monierten Stellen an der Carbon Wippe haben nichts mit der Fertigung des Carbon-Teils selbst zu tun, sondern stammen einzig von der Lackierung bzw. dem Übergang von lackierten zu nicht lackierten Bereichen.

Wir haben in dieser Sache mit unserem Zulieferer Kontakt aufgenommen und werden gemeinsam prüfen was zur Verbesserung der Kanten getan werden kann. Voraussichtlich wird es so sein, dass nicht direkt an den Kanten, sondern etwas weiter innen in den Taschen maskiert wird, um so ein ansprechenderes Finish zu erreichen.
Was uns hierbei besonders wichtig zu betonen ist, ist die Tatsache, dass es sich um eine rein optische Angelegenheit handelt. Das Carbonteil selbst ist von der Haltbarkeit und Funktion einwandfrei.

Was die Lieferzeiten angeht, so sind wir dabei die Enduro-Streben zu liefern, mit den AllMountain-Streben werden wir in etwa zwei Wochen starten.


----------



## wuselbi (15. März 2013)

@ Alutech,
Danke für die Erläuterung.
Es ist doch wohl selbstverständlich, dass man bei einem Bike in dieser Preisklasse ein optisch einwandfreies Produkt erhält! Oder?


----------



## Piktogramm (16. März 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die Dinger eine deutsche Firma herstellt. Erstens wären die dann ne ganze Ecke teurer als 349e und zweitens könnte sich ein deutsches Unternehmen nicht erlauben so eine Arbeit abzuliefern.



 Du musst eindeutig mehr Produkte deutscher Hersteller kaufen um dich wieder zu erden! 


Es gibt extrem viele deutsche Anbieter deren Qualität einfach nicht vorhanden ist und deren Ruf im Vergleich wirklich erste Sahne ist...


----------



## akastylez (19. März 2013)

Ja? Welche Hersteller meinst Du denn? Diverse andere Carbonteile sehen nicht so aus.


----------



## Anthony (23. März 2013)

wuselbi schrieb:


> @ Alutech,
> Danke für die Erläuterung.
> Es ist doch wohl selbstverständlich, dass man bei einem Bike in dieser Preisklasse ein optisch einwandfreies Produkt erhält! Oder?



Frage ich mich auch...


----------



## EL Pablo (23. März 2013)

meine sind inzwischen da. meiner meinung nach auch optisch einwandfrei. die nicht perfekten stellen muss man schon mit der lupe suchen und sie würden mich nur in der vitrine stören...


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (23. März 2013)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> meine sind inzwischen da. meiner meinung nach auch optisch einwandfrei. die nicht perfekten stellen muss man schon mit der lupe suchen und sie würden mich nur in der vitrine stören...



Stell mal ein Bild von deinen rein! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthony (25. März 2013)

Will er nicht oder kann er nicht?


----------



## EL Pablo (26. März 2013)

kaum zeit, kommt schon noch. kann euch aber jetzt schon sagen: sieht aus wie ne carbonstrebe....


----------



## Anthony (26. März 2013)

Schon klar  in erster Linie geht es mir hier drum


----------



## EL Pablo (26. März 2013)

da habt ihrs. allerdings schnellschüsse im wohnzimmer mit blitz. meineserachtens sieht das detail auf den blitzfotos weit schlimmer aus als im original.


----------



## [email protected] (26. März 2013)

Hmm, wer sagt es ihm? Ich will nicht wieder der Böse sein.


----------



## Osti (26. März 2013)

also das letzte Foto finde ich nun wirklich ok von der optischen Qualität der Aussparungen... 

nun ja, ich hoffe dass meine Streben in den nächsten Tagen da sind, dann kann ich mir selber nen Eindruck machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL Pablo (26. März 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hmm, wer sagt es ihm? Ich will nicht wieder der Böse sein.



Sagt was?


----------



## Anthony (26. März 2013)

Das es nicht besser aussieht....naja....dann bleibts bei mir ALU.


----------



## EL Pablo (27. März 2013)

Naja, jeder wie er will... manche haben ein  rad halt zum fahren und manche zum anschauen...


----------



## Anthony (27. März 2013)

Wenn ich schon 349â¬ ausgebe, dann soll das Produkt auch optisch einwandfrei sein. 

Oder akzeptierst Du bei einem Neuwagen optische MÃ¤ngel? 

Jupp, Jeder so wie er will....ich aber definitiv nicht.


----------



## EL Pablo (27. März 2013)

Jeder wie er will halt. hat aber auch längst nicht den preis gekostet...


----------



## Anthony (27. März 2013)

Ja, dann halt 249, trotzdem! Man kann ja wohl erwarten, ein einwandfreies Produkt zu bekommen - sowohl optisch als auch funktionell. Angepriesen war es ja mal so






leider sieht die Realität anders aus...schade eigentlich.


----------



## EL Pablo (27. März 2013)

Deutlich weniger. und langsam reichts auch mit dem geheule. kauf sie dir nicht und gut ists.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (27. März 2013)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> Deutlich weniger. und langsam reichts auch mit dem geheule. kauf sie dir nicht und gut ists.



Wie soll man das verstehen? Die gibts doch nicht im Sonderangebot?


----------



## Anthony (27. März 2013)

Was fürn Schwätzer...


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2013)

el pablo schrieb:


> deutlich weniger



He?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthony (27. März 2013)

Er hat wahrscheinlich noch 500â¬ dazubekommen


----------



## EL Pablo (27. März 2013)

Zum komplettrad dazu als upgrade. vor langer zeit geordert, als sie streben eher ein gerücht waren....

 @Anthony: was geht denn bei dir? Komm mal klar junge.


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2013)

Ah....bei mir auch...wie teuer war denn damals das Upgrade?


----------



## EL Pablo (27. März 2013)

Irgendwas um die 150. Plus noch mal ne pauschale für änderungen am komplettrad, die nicht unerheblich war, aber eben eh angefallen wäre (gabel etc...)


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2013)

Das ist günstig!


----------



## slash-sash (28. März 2013)

Ich lese den fred hier mit sehr großem Interesse seid seinem Bestehen mit. Nicht, weil ich Interesse an einer Carbonstrebe habe; ich bin mit meiner Druckstrebe mit Beschleunigungsfinne mehr als zufrieden. Zum Zweiten finde ich, dass die neue Strebe optisch gar nicht zum Rest des Bikes passt. Das nur mal so nebenbei und ist ja auch eher eine supjektive Empfindung.
Aber irgendwie kann ich die ganze Diskussion hier nicht verstehen; zumindest nicht in diesem Ausmaß. Ich gebe ja zu, dass die vorgestellte Strebe keine Laufstegqueen ist und ich sehe auch ein, dass wenn ich Geld ausgebe, ich ein vernünftiges Produkt erhalten möchte. Bin ich also dabei. Was mir jedoch nicht in den Kopf geht: Wenn ich solche Sachen beanstande und so eine Welle davon mache, dann darf man auch nicht in ein Autohaus gehen und sich ein Auto kaufen. In der Werbung wird mir auch ein Wagen makellos angepriesen. Gehe ich dann in's Autohaus und stelle meinen Kopf mal ein wenig quer zum Verkaufslicht, kann ich überall Polierspuren erkennen. Werden die auch von euch beanstandet? Wohl nicht.
Ich setze jetzt nicht Optik über Funktion; die wechseln sich eh immer ab; ist die Funktion super, kommt wieder ein Stück Optik. Wo kommt sonst unsere Leidenschaft für Tuning her. Ist das Bike optisch so, wie man es haben will, wünscht man sich doch noch ein wenig weniger Wippen o.ä.!
Die Streben werde bestimmt nicht mit einem Dummy versehen, drüber Lackiert und dann den Dummy entfernt. Das passiert alles in einem Autoklaven. Dass das anschließende Lackieren weniger optisch gut gelungen ist, möchte ich gar nicht abstreiten. Bei dem Preis, für den die Streben verkauft werden, ist wahrscheinlich gerade einmal der Prepreg-Preis gedeckt.
Was ich mit meinem Roman sagen will: Ich bekomme auch keine Bosch-Bohrmaschiene zum Aldi-Preis. Oder zumindest muß man sich überlegen, ob man Einbußen in Kauf nimmt. Am Besten du kontaktierst einfach Jü. vielleicht hat er ja eine optisch einwandfreie Strebe für dich da.
Im Gegenzug würde ich mir dann wünschen, dass due einen neuen Fred aufmachst mit genau dem Gegenteil: "Carbonsitzstreben Fanes Enduro - Verarbeitungsqualität"
So, Sorry, aber das wollte ich nur "kurz" los werden. Danke für's lesen


----------



## Anthony (28. März 2013)

slash-sash schrieb:


> kann ich überall Polierspuren erkennen. Werden die auch von euch beanstandet?



Nette Polierspuren 








Sorry, das ist für mich nicht akzeptabel. Mal schauen wann es optisch einwandfreie Streben geben wird. Ich fahre jedenfalls erstmal ALU weiter, vorerst sehen die alle so aus - leider - alles schon durchgesprochen.


----------



## Anthony (28. März 2013)

wuselbi schrieb:


> @ Alutech,
> Danke für die Erläuterung.
> Es ist doch wohl selbstverständlich, dass man bei einem Bike in dieser Preisklasse ein optisch einwandfreies Produkt erhält! Oder?



Sehe ich übrigens genau SO!


----------



## Ganiscol (28. März 2013)

Also was genau passt dir jetzt nicht, ich habs immer noch nicht begriffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (28. März 2013)

http://www.fielmann.de/kostenloser-sehtest


----------



## kuka.berlin (28. März 2013)

Anthony schrieb:


> Nette Polierspuren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ungeachtet der Oberflächengüte.

Ich hatte bei jemanden im Fotoalbum ein Kommentar hinterlassen, das ich an der Stelle auf jeden Fall noch eine Unterlegscheibe unter den Schraubenkopf packen würde.

 Kuka


----------



## akastylez (28. März 2013)

Ich habe mir ein kleines Aluplättchen gefertigt welches die komplette Fläche abdeckt - habe ich auch an den Jü als Verbesserungsvorschlag weitergegeben, so kann sich die Klemmkraft auf die komplette Fläche verteilen.


----------



## klausklein (28. März 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein kleines Aluplättchen gefertigt welches die komplette Fläche abdeckt - habe ich auch an den Jü als Verbesserungsvorschlag weitergegeben, so kann sich die Klemmkraft auf die komplette Fläche verteilen.



was ist denn mit verstellen


----------



## akastylez (28. März 2013)

Weisst Du was ein Langloch ist?


----------



## klausklein (28. März 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein kleines Aluplättchen gefertigt welches die komplette Fläche abdeckt



Ja ich kenne ein Langloch aber wenn komplett abgedeckt wie dann verschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (28. März 2013)

War nen langer Tag bei Dir was? Das Plättchen hat genau die gleiche Form wie die Aussparung, inkl. dem Langloch.


----------



## kuka.berlin (28. März 2013)

klausklein schrieb:


> Ja ich kenne ein Langloch aber wenn komplett abgedeckt wie dann verschieben.



Das Aluplättchen wird auch ein Langloch haben


----------



## klausklein (28. März 2013)




----------



## akastylez (28. März 2013)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Das Aluplättchen wird auch ein Langloch haben




Word


----------



## KATZenfreund (29. März 2013)

Langloch....  
Wenn es gut sitzt, wackelt es auch nicht... :g:
Werde mir sowas hier vor Ort einpassen lassen.... Ich kenne da einen "inaluplättchenlanglochfräser". Das könnte man auch eloxieren...dann ist ein echter Hinkucker. Die Lackkanten sind doch fix abgeschliffen(1.000er Körnung!!!)... Und Polieren selbst gemacht sieht eh immer besser aus...
Ich finde auch, dass sowas zumindest gut aussehen muss, stelle aber für mich persönlich selbst bei hochpreisigen Dingen die Funktion über das Finish.


----------



## bigstevie (19. April 2013)

Hallo miteinander,

fahre ein Fanes Pinion und habe es seit Ende letzten Jahres mit Alusitzstreben in Gebrauch. Jetzt wurden nun endlich die Carbonstreben verbaut und ich habe das Gefühl das der Hinterbau deutlich instabiler ist. Weiss net ob ich Haluzinationen habe oder obs stimmt 
Vorher fand ich schnelle Kurven geil mit dem Bike und jetzt ein richtig unsicheres Gefühl. Angepriesen werden die Carbonstreben ja als steifer.
Was habt Ihr für ein Gefühl wenn ihr jetzt mit Carbon anstatt Alu fahrt?
Möchte ja net immer gleich Jürgen nerven wenn so was ist und vielleicht kann mir da jemand was zu sagen ...
Wenn ich im Stand das Vorderrad oben fasse und seitlich bewege sind die Bewegungen nur minimal .. wenn ich das aber mit dem Hinterrad mache ist die Beweglichkeit mindestens doppelt so viel - Normal oder nicht??? 

Beste Grüße,   bigstevie


----------



## akastylez (26. April 2013)

Ich habe zwar keinen Vergleich zu Alu aber ich finde es fährt gut. Wie viel Bar fährst Du auf dem HR?

Grüße
Seb


----------



## bigstevie (26. April 2013)

Hallo Seb,

ich fahre 1,8 - 2,0 bar.
War vor ein paar Tagen bei nem Kumpel mit nem Fanes und Alustrebe .. es ist keine Welt aber sein Hinterbau ist vom seitlichen Flex her spürbar straffer.
Ich komme mittlerweile klar damit aber bin schon enttäuscht das die Carbonstrebe diesbezüglich eher ein Nachteil zu sein scheint .. Vielleicht sind auch die Anzugsmomente diesmal etwas zu lasch von Jürgen angezogen worden,
Muss irgendwann mal alles durch checken ...
Die Erfahrung scheint ja sonst niemand gemacht zu haben.

Gruß,   Bigstevie


----------



## akastylez (26. April 2013)

Hmmm...den Druck fahre ich auch. Ich werde nochmal verstärkt drauf achten beim fahren...würde jetzt schon gerne mal ne Alu fahren um vergleichen zu können.


----------



## bigstevie (26. April 2013)

Mich würde sehr interessieren ob andere die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht  haben oder ob sie vielleicht sogar meinen das es mit Carbon weniger  flext. Aber wirklich Erfahrungen von Leuten welche vor Carbon die  Alustrebe hatten und nicht "ich nehme an ... ". 
Wenn da nix kommt muss ich doch mal Jürgen anrufen. Bisher hat er immer alle Problemchen lösen können! 

PS: Das bike macht auf jeden Fall ein Mordsspaß und ich bin happy es gekauft zu haben! War die richtige Wahl für meinen Fahrstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (26. April 2013)

Laut Mail ist meine Carbon Strebe in der Post. Ich werde mal berichten, ob mir subjektiv nen Unterschied auffällt.


----------



## ollo (27. April 2013)

ich empfand es genau andersherum, die Streben an der Enduro Signature flexen mehr als die Carbonstreben am Allmountain ............ da sollte wirklich nochmal der Drehmomentschlüssel bei Dir gezückt werden und dann noch alle Schweißverbindungen auf Risse kontrollieren (der Supergau)


----------



## Osti (27. April 2013)

DHL-Online Tracking 



> Die Sendung konnte nicht zugestellt werden, der Empfänger wurde benachrichtigt.





schon wieder diese versch....e DHL, natürlich war ich heute früh zuhause und eine Benachrichtigung ist auch nicht da und idR gibt der Zustellfahrer die Pakete bei meinem Vermieter ab 

in letzter Zeit habe ich mit dem Haufen permanent Probleme....


----------



## akastylez (27. April 2013)

Das ist nix neues...zwei Pakete von mir sind ganz verschwunden, selbst Hermes ist im Moment zuverlässiger.


----------



## KATZenfreund (27. April 2013)

grmblfxgrmbl....*!X%§&!§$$$


----------



## Osti (30. April 2013)

mal ne Fräge, wie habt ihr die Carbonstrebe an der Wippe verschraubt? 

Ich habs (leider) schon vor zig Wochen demontiert und kann mich a) nicht mehr genau erinnern, wie das vorher war und b) sieht die Carbonstrebe an der Stelle deutlich anders aus als die Signature Strebe. 

- kommt zwischen Lager und Wippe noch ne Distanzscheibe wie an der Wellenaufnahme am Tretlager oder einfach direkt auf die Wippe? 
- kommt außen noch was zwischen Schraube und Lager?


----------



## Ganiscol (30. April 2013)

Sollte wie beim Alu sein: Spacer unbedingt zwischen Wippe und Lager, nix unter den Schraubenkopf.


----------



## Osti (30. April 2013)

danke! habe zwei Unterlegscheiben entdeckt, die genau zu den Spuren an der Wippe passen, sind zwar unterschiedlich dick, aber ich schaue morgen mal, wie es zusammen passt....


----------



## Osti (1. Mai 2013)

wird nix mit Zusammenbau und ner Runde auf der Fanes 

ich hatte mich schon gewundert, warum die Inlays noch in der alten Sitzstrebe steckten und als ich die umbauen wollte, viel mir wieder ein, dass in meinen Inlays durchgängige 10mm Alu Reduzierhülsen sind. Ohne das richtige Werkzeug geht da leider nichts 

ok, (hoffentlich) Tag gerettet. Um die 10mm Alu Reduzierhülse ist noch eine 12mm Hülse, die mit dem äußeren Inlay verbunden ist, die kann man mit ner passenden Nuß recht einfach raus hauen. Habs leider erst nach 5x hinschauen gesehen, da dort bereits einigen Spuren von den Nabenendkappen sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (18. Mai 2013)

Meine Sitzstreben knarzen mittlerweile beim einfedern...das ist echt nervig


----------



## bigstevie (18. Mai 2013)

Das mit dem knartzen habe ich manchmal .. aber bisher nur leicht und somit zu verschmerzen 
Ansonsten muss ich sagen die Carbonstreben wirken nach wie vor etwas weicher als die Alustreben. Es ist keine Welt und somit keine Spaßbremse aber da es eigentlich umgekehrt sein sollte .. stört mich der Gedanke daran 
Wenn ich mal sowieso Jü auf nem Festival treffe werde ich ihn mal fragen was da Sache ist 
Drehmomente habe ich soweit gecheckt und gebrochene Schweißnähte habe ich auch net gefunden.


----------



## Banana Joe (18. Mai 2013)

weicher als die aluversion? neben dem gewicht sollte die steifigkeit doch wohl auch besser sein sollte man vermuten. wozu baut man sich das teil denn sonst dran?


----------



## bigstevie (18. Mai 2013)

Außer der Steifigkeit sind sie ca. 300 Gramm leichter 
Da ich 105 kg wiege ist mir aber die Steifigkeit am wichtigsten gewesen


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2013)

Ich werd den Jü mal kontaktieren....bei jedem Tritt knarzt es, hab schon gar kein Bock mehr das Teil zu fahren.


----------



## Ganiscol (19. Mai 2013)

Hast du bei der Montage die Spacer zwischen Sitzstrebe und Wippe eingebaut? Ein Knarzen kann ja eigentlich nur von da kommen, denn die Strebe ansich sollte ja keine (Verwindungs?) Geräusche machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2013)

Ich habe da gar nix gemacht...war nen Komplettbike...Unterlegscheiben befinden sich aber zwischen Strebe und Dämpferwippe, hatte auch alles nochmal auseinander, Verbindungen gefettet und alles wieder zusammengebaut, hat nix gebracht. Das knarzen kommt von oben links wo die Strebe an der Dämpferwippe angebracht ist.


----------



## 100 Oktan (19. Mai 2013)

Könnte es auch das Hirst Link Knarzen sein, welches hier in einem Anderen Thread beschrieben wird?


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2013)

Ne...mit den Alustreben macht es die Geräusche nicht...das Lager läuft auch einwandfrei, das Lager sitzt auch fest.


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. Mai 2013)

Meiner kranzt mit Alustrebe auch und wohl wie bei dir beim pedaliern.
Nervt mich auch.

Hab heute nur festgestellt,es hat mit dem Drehmoment beim Pedalieren zu tun,links ists ganz schlimm. Übe ich den Druck aber aufs linke Pedal anders aus, knackt es nicht.
Selbst mit Eggbeater Pedalen war es weg,jetzt hatte ich heute ausnahmsweise die Shiman o PDM 525 dran und es war wieder da,deren Gewinde ist aber frisch gefettet und der Klick Mechanismus kanns nicht sein


----------



## Kharne (19. Mai 2013)

Pedallager. Das hat nix mit der Strebe zu tun


----------



## KATZenfreund (19. Mai 2013)

Waren bei mir auch mal die Eggies... Nach einer gehörigen Fettpackung und regelrechtem Einbau war's weg...


----------



## ollo (20. Mai 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ne...mit den Alustreben macht es die Geräusche nicht...das Lager läuft auch einwandfrei, das Lager sitzt auch fest.



hast Du bei den Alustreben noch andere Horstlink Schrauben als bei den Carbonstreben ?? Ich habe diese kleinen Schrauben die auf die Innenseite kommen (aus Alu) gegen die aus den Alustreben getauscht (Edelstahl) und seit dem ist ruhe


kleine Korrektur bzgl. und "ruhe ist" ..... heute nach 10 Km das gleiche Phänomen. Also ab nach hause, Bike in den Montageständer Bolzen nachgezogen (war schon am Ende) Wippe von den Druckstreben gelöst und siehe da, die Sitzt- / Druckstreben ließen sich Axial auf dem Bolzen um je 0,5 mm nach links und rechts schieben. Alte Streben angeschaut und nachgemessen, kein Unterschied von den Maßen. Dann sind mir bei den alten Streben die jeweils zwei Kunststoffscheiben a 1mm dicke aufgefallen die auf jeder Seite zwischen dem Nadellager und der Gabelung der Strebe sitzen (da wo die Kettenstrebe eingefädelt wird) . Eins und eins zusammengezählt und da war sie, die Lösung. Das Iguslager hat einen 0,5 mm Kragen Außen, der Spalt wird also nur um 0,5 mm verringert und die Schräubchen schaffen es nicht die "Gabelung" an der Druckstrebe soweit zusammen zu ziehen das er kleiner wird. Ich denke das sollen sie auch nicht. Es fehlt also je Seite eine 0,5 mm Unterlegscheibe (je Strebe also 2) 

Mal schauen was der Jü dazu sagt und ob er solche U Scheiben besorgen kann


----------



## 100 Oktan (20. Mai 2013)

@ollo

Du meinst das Horst Link Lager?

Da gibt es doch Paßscheiben zum unterlegen, oder nicht?


----------



## ollo (21. Mai 2013)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> @ollo
> 
> Du meinst das Horst Link Lager?
> 
> Da gibt es doch Paßscheiben zum unterlegen, oder nicht?



genau das und Nein, zumindest waren bei meiner Streben Aktualisierung von Signatur Übergangsstreben zu den aktuellen außer den Iguslagern und den passenden Schrauben keine bei. Die Signaturstrebe hat ja noch Nadellager verbaut und da sitzt links und rechts eine Kunststoffscheibe als Dichtscheibe. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das man übersehen hat das die Kunststoffscheiben  je 1mm hat und der Kragen der Iguslager nur 0,5, also fehlt links und rechts 0,5mm. Trete ich jetzt rein, verschiebt sich die Strebe auf dem Lagerbolzen 

Allgemein kann man aber sagen, das wenn hinten zwischen den Aufnahmen zu viel Spiel ist, kommt es genau zu diesem Knacken das hier so oft beschrieben wird (eine mögliche weiter Fehlerquelle also) und sich über die Horstlinkschraube nicht wirklich abstellen lässt. Hätte ich die Aluschrauben mit dem gleichen Drehmoment angezogen die Edelstahlschraube, wäre sie schon im Müll


----------



## Ganiscol (21. Mai 2013)

So wie ich das bei meiner E3 Strebenkombination in Erinnerung habe, passt da allerdings kein Blatt Papier mehr dazwischen. Das Ganze ging sogar recht streng und auf einer Seite nur mit leichter Spanbildung am Iguslagerkragen zusammen. 

Muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit nochmals anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 100 Oktan (21. Mai 2013)

@ollo:

Wenn Du an den E2 Kettenstreben die E3 Druckstreben montiert hast, kann ich mir sehr wohl vorstellen, dass da der Absatnd nicht ganz passt.

Eigentlich muss das ganz stramm drauf gehen, so wie von Ganiscol beschrieben.

Wenn alles gut passt, dann braucht es da auch nicht mehr viel Anziehmoment.


----------



## akastylez (21. Mai 2013)

@ollo

das muss ich daheim mal checken am WE....wäre ja klasse wenn es das ist. Jü meinte es wäre wohl die Schraube vom Horstlink zu lang und man müsse sie kürzen.


----------



## ollo (22. Mai 2013)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> @ollo:
> 
> Wenn Du an den E2 Kettenstreben die E3 Druckstreben montiert hast, kann ich mir sehr wohl vorstellen, dass da der Absatnd nicht ganz passt.
> 
> ...




Stramm gingen sie drauf, aber bei der Erstmontage habe ich nicht auf das Axialspiel geachtet. Ein richtiges Vorspannen war auch nicht möglich (im Nachhinein betrachtet) Gestern beim Jü angerufen um mal zu hören was er dazu sagt. Der Bolzen kann zu lang sein, Alternativ die Schraube (Bolzen und Schraube im Ausgebauten Zustand zusammenschrauben und schauen ob sie ganz eingeschraubt Plan auf dem Bolzen ohne Spalt aufliegt) . die Edelstahlschrauben liegen nicht Plan auf dem Bolzen auf wenn sie eingeschraubt sind (also die Aluschrauben wieder rein)  und das Spiel Axial lässt sich über die Igus Kunststoffscheiben aus der Signaturstrebe abstellen.  

Gestern also pro Seite ein Kunststoffscheibe auf der Innenseite Montiert (mußten von 1,5 auf 0,9 mm runter geschliffen werden) Montiert und siehe da das Lager lies sich Vorspannen. Die Streben klappten auch nicht ein fach so weg wenn ich sie los lies und Axial kein Spiel mehr. Man kann es jetzt auf den 0,9 mm zu langen Bolzen schieben (der ist ja jetzt Theoretisch 0,9 mm Kürzer durch die Igusscheibe oder war es die Schraube  ) oder auf das Axialspiel . 

Das Knacken letztendlich war immer noch da (rechts, vorher Links)  und so peinlich wie es nur sein kann, war es letztendlich das Tretlager auf der Antriebsseite das lose war. Hatte es ausgeschlossen weil es mit den alten Streben nicht geknackt hat und bei der Montage der Streben war ich da auch nicht dran

es ist ein Update von den Signaturstreben (die mit dem Verstärkungsblech)  auf E 3


----------



## akastylez (22. Mai 2013)

Tretlager und Kurbel sowie die Pedale kann ich ausschließen, da ich echt schon alles auseinander hatte und massig gefettet habe. Da habe ich am Wochenende ja was zu tun


----------



## M8184 (4. Juni 2013)

So ich habe die Carbonstrebe nun auch erhalten, passt soweit alles. Nur der silberne Ring vorne an der Wippe gefällt mir nicht (siehe Bild) -> Gewichtsersparnis zur Lackierten Alustrebe sind 340 Gramm.


----------



## akastylez (4. Juni 2013)

Oh...mit Pinion...was bring denn das Rad auf die Waage?


----------



## M8184 (4. Juni 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Oh...mit Pinion...was bring denn das Rad auf die Waage?



16,5 kg und weniger wirds auch nicht mehr. Höchstens mit anderen Reifen


----------



## akastylez (4. Juni 2013)

Welche Version haste denn?


----------



## M8184 (4. Juni 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Welche Version haste denn?



Wie meinst du? Fanes Enduro Pinion in M Ausstattung kannst in meinen Alben sehen. Wobei mittlerweile die LEV 150mm montiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (4. Juni 2013)

Man kann doch verschiedene Ausstattungsvarianten kaufen..aber ist schon ok, habe gerade mal geschaut. Ich denke ich werde das Schätzchen so auf 14/14,3Kg bringen...sollte machbar sein.


----------



## M8184 (4. Juni 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Man kann doch verschiedene Ausstattungsvarianten kaufen..aber ist schon ok, habe gerade mal geschaut. Ich denke ich werde das Schätzchen so auf 14/14,3Kg bringen...sollte machbar sein.



Achso, meins ist individuell ausgestattet. Hab auch eher auf Performance wert gelegt und nicht auf Gewicht. Alleine an den Federelementen und reifen kannst bestimmt 1,5 kg sparen, dann noch die Lackierung weg dann bist schon nah dran ;-)


----------



## akastylez (4. Juni 2013)

Ich werde sehen


----------



## zec (4. Juni 2013)

Puh, also die 14kg halte ich mit dem Enduro Pinion-Rahmen für unmöglich - zumindest wenn das Teil dann noch für Enduro taugen soll. Mit unpassenden "Kindereifen" (solche um die 600g) käme man evtl. auf 14,5kg. Der Rahmen ist nämlich ein ordentlicher Brocken. War so frei und habe beim ollo mal zwei Fotos gemopst.
Solltest du allerdings vom AM-Pinion und damit einem AM-Aufbau sprechen, wären die 14kg in meinen Augen eher möglich.


----------



## akastylez (4. Juni 2013)

Hmmm...meine normale Fanes wiegt 12,85KG @ 180mm...wenn ich Sie mit den selben Komponenten fahre, sollten die 14Kg möglich sein...natürlich auch mit den Carbonsitzstreben und den Titanschrauben.


----------



## zec (4. Juni 2013)

Von der 12,85kg Fanes Enduro würde mich nun aber eine Teileliste mit selbstgewogenen Gewichten sehr interessieren. Dann kann man nämlich einfach mal ca. 7000g für den Rahmen mit Carbonstreben einsetzen, das unötige Zeug (Schaltung etc.) weglassen und dann mal schauen auf welches Gewicht man kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigstevie (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo Miteinander,

also ich hätte ja auch am liebsten ein Fanes Enduro Pinion welches komplett nur 7 kg wiegt  ... Aber mal ehrlich meins wiegt 16,5 kg und ich komme überall rauf und noch wichtiger; Bergab super geil (außer das ich nach wie vor meine mit den Alusitzstreben war es stabiler). 
Das Gewicht des Rahmens und der Pinion ist halt wie es ist und die Anbauteile sollten für den Enduroeinsatz passen. Jetzt überall Gewicht zu sparen bringt nach meiner persönlichen Meinung außer der Gewichtseinsparnis nur Nachteile!!!
Wenns leichter sein soll kann ich nur empfehlen die Allmountainversion zu holen und die entsprechend leichteren Bauteile zu verwenden 
Wer aber gerne was derber fährt und evt noch so schwer ist wie ich (105 kg ohne Ausrüstung) der sollte ganz gut mit den 16 - 17 kg klar kommen und sich mit den Komponenten sicherer fühlen als mit filigranen Teilen oder sogar leichten Reifen die den Spaß nach meiner Meinung viel zu sehr einbremsen und ständig Durchschläge haben. 
Zum Glück gibts ja viele Möglichkeiten sein Bike auf zu bauen und wäre ja auch langweilig wenn alle bikes gleich ausgestattet wären. Vor allem gäbe es dann ja keine Möglichkeit zu sagen das man deshalb abgeledert wurde weil die Komponenten der anderen besser waren 

Greetz, Steve


----------



## Kharne (4. Juni 2013)

@akastylez:
Hatte das mal durchgerechnet, ne Pinion wiegt im Vergleich zu ner XT 2*10-fach Gruppe mit 
150 Gramm KeFü 2 Kilo mehr. Das heißt du wirst eher auf 15 Kilo kommen.


----------



## akastylez (4. Juni 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Von der 12,85kg Fanes Enduro würde mich nun aber eine Teileliste mit selbstgewogenen Gewichten sehr interessieren. Dann kann man nämlich einfach mal ca. 7000g für den Rahmen mit Carbonstreben einsetzen, das unötige Zeug (Schaltung etc.) weglassen und dann mal schauen auf welches Gewicht man kommt.



Selbst gewogen habe ich es nur kompplett...war nen Komplettbike mit der X0 Ausstattung. Absenkbare Sattelstütze raus, gescheite Laufräder rein, Carbonlenker, Carbonsitzstreben, Titanschrauben, Tubeless, leichter Sattel...fertig.


----------



## M8184 (4. Juni 2013)

Genau meine Meinung


----------



## akastylez (4. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> @akastylez:
> Hatte das mal durchgerechnet, ne Pinion wiegt im Vergleich zu ner XT 2*10-fach Gruppe mit
> 150 Gramm KeFü 2 Kilo mehr. Das heißt du wirst eher auf 15 Kilo kommen.



Ahjo  mit 15 könnte man auch noch leben...


----------



## zec (4. Juni 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Selbst gewogen habe ich es nur kompplett...war nen Komplettbike mit der X0 Ausstattung. Absenkbare Sattelstütze raus, gescheite Laufräder rein, Carbonlenker, Carbonsitzstreben, Titanschrauben, Tubeless, leichter Sattel...fertig.


Schade, ansonsten hättest dich echt selbst mal spielen können um zu schauen, was beim Gewicht möglich wäre. 
Habs selber mal mit der Teileliste meines Enduros gemacht und bin zu einem Mehrgewicht von 1300g gekommen. Der Durchschnitt mit den 2kg von Kharne wäre dann 1650g und somit würdest du auf genau 14,5kg kommen  .


----------



## akastylez (4. Juni 2013)

Demnach unter 14,5 weil die 150g für die KeFü mit Tacco fallen ja noch wech..passt doch


----------



## ollo (5. Juni 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Puh, also die 14kg halte ich mit dem Enduro Pinion-Rahmen für unmöglich - zumindest wenn das Teil dann noch für Enduro taugen soll. Mit unpassenden "Kindereifen" (solche um die 600g) käme man evtl. auf 14,5kg. Der Rahmen ist nämlich ein ordentlicher Brocken. War so frei und habe beim ollo mal zwei Fotos gemopst.
> Solltest du allerdings vom AM-Pinion und damit einem AM-Aufbau sprechen, wären die 14kg in meinen Augen eher möglich.
> 
> 
> ...




das ist die AM Version   nur noch ohne Carbonstreben....die waren zu dem frühen Zeitpunkt noch nicht verfügbar, also von den 7,2 kg gehen noch mal ca. 300g weg und damit liegt das Rad dann bei 15,1-14,99 kg







das isse noch mal in ganz


----------



## akastylez (5. Juni 2013)

Oh...wie viel schwerer ist denn die Enduroversion?


----------



## KATZenfreund (5. Juni 2013)

Hey aka, mal lesen! Ca 340gramm... tsts...;-)
Wegen des Gewichtsunterschieds der Sitzstreben. AM: Carbon, leichter. EN: Alu, schwerer. Zudem kommt die etwas schwerere Wippe, da sie nicht ausgefräst ist und die für die ENs schwereren Parts. Wieviel das nun in Gramm ist, dette wees ick ooch nich, wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (5. Juni 2013)

Juhu! Meine AMse is feddich! Fehlt nur der Kettenspanner, soll heute kommen..*.Dauergrins*


----------



## akastylez (5. Juni 2013)

Muss ich überlesen haben...viel Spaß mit der AMSE


----------



## zec (10. Juni 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> das ist die AM Version   nur noch ohne Carbonstreben....die waren zu dem frühen Zeitpunkt noch nicht verfügbar, also von den 7,2 kg gehen noch mal ca. 300g weg und damit liegt das Rad dann bei 15,1-14,99 kg


Aber warum ist auch keine AM-Wippe verbaut?


----------



## ollo (11. Juni 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Aber warum ist auch keine AM-Wippe verbaut?



weil die auch noch nicht da war als das Rad Mitte November hier ein trudelte und die Teile die es zur AM machen noch bei Herrn Wang und Frau Wong hinterm großen Teich lagen. Mittlerweile sind die Übergangsteile an meinem Enduro verbaut und die AM eine AM


----------



## zec (12. Juni 2013)

Alles klar  .
Die Carbonsitzstreben an meinem Fanes AM schauen übrigens wunderbar aus - ja, der Rahmen ist endlich (wieder) da.


----------



## wildsau.com (14. Juni 2013)

Wieviel ist denn die AM Strebe noch leichter wie die Enduro Strebe aus Carbon?!


----------



## downhillsau (15. Juni 2013)

Im Vergleich zur Al-Enduro Strebe 497 g (selbst gewogen).


----------



## wildsau.com (16. Juni 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zur Al-Enduro Strebe 497 g (selbst gewogen).



UIUI das ist einiges....


----------



## bikandy (22. Juni 2013)

Ich überlege mir auch, ob ich bei meinem Enduro die Carbonstreben verbauen soll...
Gibts inzwischen mehr Erfahrungen? Lohnt sich die Anschaffung? Wurde das oftmals auftretende Knacken inzwischen behoben? Oder doch lieber bei Alu bleiben?

Schonmal Danke für eure Meinung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (23. Juni 2013)

so, nach meiner Fußverletzung war ich heute das erste mal wieder mit der Fanes und Carbonstreben in den Bergen. Interessehalber habe ich mal den langen Radstand gewählt. Bergauf klettert es jetzt noch besser. Das geringere Gewicht merkt man gut, da der Hinterbau deutlich agiler ist, aber auch etwas nervöser, trotz längerem Radstand. Liegt halt nicht mehr ganz so satt. Bergab merkt man, dass die Carbonstrebe deutlich steifer als die Signature-Streben sind. Hatte oft das "Problem" dass ich mit dem HR seitlich Steine gestreift habe, die dem Hinterbau dann einen seitlichen Kick-Impuls geben. Mit den alten Streben ist der Hinterbau da deutlich geschmeidiger durch so Steinfelder etc gelaufen, mit den Carbonstreben bekommt man deutlich mehr seitliches Feedback. Auch beim HR versetzen, bekommt man seitlich schön eine reingeballert. Ansonsten total unauffällig, keine Geräusche oder sonstiges.


----------



## wildsau.com (23. Juni 2013)

Wie sieht es mit der Stabilität aus? Halten die ohne Probleme?Nimmt Alutech die Alu streben wieder zurück im Tausch gegen Carbon + Aufpreis? Vermutlich eher nicht......


----------



## Osti (23. Juni 2013)

wildsau.com schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Stabilität aus? Halten die ohne Probleme?



warum sollten die nicht halten? Da mache ich mir keine Gedanken. Bin zwar erst 2x gefahren, aber die machen einen soliden Eindruck. Bzgl Haltbarkeit, kennst Du das Pinkbike Video von Santa Cruz wo sie versuchen einen alten Nomad Rahmen mutwillig zu zerstören? 



wildsau.com schrieb:


> Nimmt Alutech die Alu streben wieder zurück im Tausch gegen Carbon + Aufpreis? Vermutlich eher nicht......



bei den Signature Streben gab es ein Trade-In (Alu streben wieder zurück im Tausch gegen Carbon + Aufpreis). Bei den anderen weiß ich nicht, glaube aber nicht


----------



## bikandy (23. Juni 2013)

Also würdest du sagen, dass die Investition in die Carbonstreben definitiv lohnt?


----------



## Osti (24. Juni 2013)

bikandy schrieb:


> Also würdest du sagen, dass die Investition in die Carbonstreben definitiv lohnt?




was ist definitiv?

für mich hat sich alleine die Gewichtsersparnis zu den Signature-Streben gelohnt.


----------



## akastylez (24. Juni 2013)

Also letzer Versuch gegen das Knacken/knarzen hat bei mir keinen Erfolg gebracht, der Jü meinte zu mir ich solle mal den kompletten Hinterbau einschicken - was ich auch machen werde..ich tippe mal auf eines der Beiden Lager oben an der Dämpferwippe. Ist recht seltsam, tritt immer nur sporadisch auf..letzte Woche hatte ich ja wieder zwei längere Touren im Harz..mal knackt es die ganze Zeit, dann ist mal 10km komplett Ruhe (ich hatte mich schon gefreut) und dann gehts wieder los...es hört sich so an als würde man kleine Steine gegen die Carbonstrebe werfen...so klack klack...manchmal auch knarzen...ich hatte ja schon recht viele Bikes, sowas habe ich allerdings noch nie erlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siversurfer (5. Dezember 2013)

Überlege auch gerade an meinem Fanes Enduro die Strebe gegen eine Carbon Strebe auszutauschen. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob es die AM Carbonstrebe oder die Enduro Carbonstrebe werden soll. 

Habe die Verstellung der Alustrebe bisher noch nicht wirklich gebraucht.

Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen der AM und Enduro Carbonstrebe ? Länge? Gewicht, wieviel?  Haltbarkeit?


----------



## hasardeur (6. Dezember 2013)

Dann probier die Verstellung doch am besten aus, bevor Du bestellst. So weißt Du, ob Du sie brauchst oder nicht.


----------



## slash-sash (10. April 2015)

Wow. Ganz Sachen weit nach hinten gewandert dieses Thema.
Ich hole es mal wieder hervor, da ich keinen neuen Fred dazu aufmachen will.
Ich habe mir im Sommer letzten Jahres von einem mittlerweile ehemaligen Fanes-Fahrer eine gebrauchte Carbon-Druckstrebe gekauft. Mit dabei bekommen habe ich rechts das Inlet zur Aufnahme des Schaltwerks. aber keine neuen Horstlink-Bolzen. Jetzt sind meine Bolzen nicht unerheblich zu lang. Damit bekomme ich keine "Spannung" auf die Strebe. Es klappert, als wenn die Dämpferbuchsen ausgeschlagen sind. 
Also habe ich sie jetzt abgedreht. Und ja, ich habe die Madenschraube im Bolzen ganz zurück gedreht. Er hat keinen Kontakt zur äußern Schraube. 
Habt/Hattet ihr das Problem auch? Oder war es bei euch Plug and Play?


Sascha


----------



## xalex (11. April 2015)

Genau das gleiche. Abgedreht und Gewinde für die Madenschraube tiefer schneiden müssen. Habe das Problem auch rückgemeldet.


----------



## slash-sash (11. April 2015)

Dank dir Alex. Ist zwar scheisse, aber verschmerzbar; dank Drehbank in der Firma. 
Jetzt geht das Dilemma ja weiter. 
Bei der Carbonstrebe kann ich mein Rad nicht so ohne weiteres raus nehmen. Das Schaltwerk kann nicht weit genug nach oben schwenken, damit das Ritzelpaket am oberen Leitröllchen vorbei kann und die Bremsscheibe nicht an der Kettenstrebe vorbei kratzt; 650b mit 2,35er HD bei langem Radstand. Zähneknirschend auch hinnehmbar. 
Doch der größte Nervfaktor ist das Schaltauge. Ich habe vom Vorbesitzer dieses Schaltauge mitbekommen:






 
Nicht nur, dass es ein windschiefes Hexenhäuschen ist, nee. Es hat auch noch diese komische Ausfräsung auf der Seite, die zur Strebe zeigt. Was soll die? Die lässt das Schaltauge nur weiter weg vom Ritzelpaket wandern; dadurch geht mein Schaltwerk nicht mehr aufs große Ritzel. Und theoretisch müsste die Achsbreite ja jetzt auch größer werden. Ist das bei euch auch so? Oder ist das eine Eigenkreation meines Vorbesitzers?
Sehr nervig, da ich gerade erst die Linke Seite zum Ausfräsen für 142er Achsen gegeben habe. Hätte ich das eher gewusst, hätte ich beide Seiten zum Fräsen gegeben. 
Probleme über Probleme. Hab echt gerade die Nase voll. 
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt Licht ins Dunkle bringen. 


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (11. April 2015)

Sieht irgendwie aus, wie abgefräst. Da ist doch normalerweise so ein Absatz, der in die Strebe greift. Haben die verstellbaren Carbonstreben nicht dieselben Inlets, wie die Aluteile?


----------



## slash-sash (11. April 2015)

Doch. Denke ich zumindest. Ich glaube ja auch, dass es vom Vorgänger bewusst abgefräst wurde. Aber das ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen, da ich sie Strebe schon im Sommer gekauft habe und sie bis jetzt im Keller lag. 
Blöd von mir. 
Fällt einem erst später auf. Leider!!! 
Also kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die Fräsung nicht normal ist bei carbonstreben?! … ich also noch mal die Schaltaugenseize nachfräsen lassen muss?!


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (11. April 2015)

Hast Due denn nicht noch die Teile von Deiner Alu-Strebe?


----------



## slash-sash (11. April 2015)

Jo, im Grunde habe ich alles von der Alu-Version genommen. Außer das Schaltauge. Aber jetzt, wo das nicht funktioniert, habe ich das alte Schaltauge genommen. Leider ist das nicht auf 142er Achsstandard gefräst. Müsste ich dann wohl noch machen. 
Aber zufriedenstellend ist das irgendwie alles nicht. Es nervt ziemlich dolle. 


Sascha


----------



## xalex (11. April 2015)

Mein Schaltauge sieht sowieso anders aus, Du hast die SItzstrebe mit Radstandsverstellung, gelle!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (11. April 2015)

Jup. Muss ich ja haben, da ich ne 2.0 habe. Und da kann man den Yoke nicht ausfräsen lassen. Deshalb muss ich den langen Radstand fahren, wenn ich 650b fahren will. 


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (12. April 2015)

Für 142x12 musst Du doch nur die Inlets rausnehmen. Was lässt Du da wegfräsen?


----------



## slash-sash (12. April 2015)

Nee. Bei der 2.0 gab es die Ausfräsung in den Inlets noch nicht. 


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (12. April 2015)

Kann man denn die Nabe nicht auf 135x12 umrüsten? Wäre evtl. billiger.


----------



## slash-sash (12. April 2015)

Vielen Dank für dein Mitdenken. 
Meine jetzige Nabe ist 135. aber die neue Nabe, die jetzt kommen wird, wird 142. denn irgendwannuss ja mal nen neuer Rahmen her. Und der wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ne 142er Breite haben. Also will ich jetzt schon mal vorbereitet sein. 
Wobei das Ausfräsen der Inlets eigentlich auch nicht das Thema war, sondern das komisch angefräste Schaltauge. 
Aber je länger ich logisch drüber nachdenke, kann es gar nicht Original sein, sondern ist von meinem Vorgänger; aus welchem Grund auch immer; angefräst worden. 


Sascha


----------



## Skwal (12. April 2015)

Die Schaltaugen für die Alu und die Carbonsitzstrebe waren/sind leicht unterschiedlich.
Wenn man sich also eine Carbonsitzstrebe nachgekauft hat muss man nochmals 33EU fürs entsprechende Schaltauge ausgeben...

Um ein Schaltauge für die Aluversion auf eine Carbonsitzstrebe anzupassen mus man es etwas abfeilen/fräsen.


----------



## Ganiscol (12. April 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Meine jetzige Nabe ist 135. aber die neue Nabe, die jetzt kommen wird, wird 142. denn irgendwannuss ja mal nen neuer Rahmen her. Und der wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ne 142er Breite haben. Also will ich jetzt schon mal vorbereitet sein.


 
Klingt ja fast so als ob du eine nicht umrüstbare Nabe auf dem Zettel hast - echt!? Andernfalls steck die Neue doch für diesen Rahmen auf 135mm um und wieder zurück auf 142mm wenns gebraucht wird.


----------



## hasardeur (12. April 2015)

So dachte ich das auch.


----------



## slash-sash (12. April 2015)

Leute!!
Es geht überhaupt nicht um die Nabe. Was hängt ihr euch denn da jetzt so auf. Das habe ich in einem Nebensatz mal erwähnt. 
Ausgangspunkt ist und war das dubiose Schaltauge. 
Und damit schließe ich das Thema Nabe. 


Sascha 
PS: meine nabe(n) ist/sind umbaubar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (12. April 2015)

Skwal schrieb:


> Die Schaltaugen für die Alu und die Carbonsitzstrebe waren/sind leicht unterschiedlich.
> Wenn man sich also eine Carbonsitzstrebe nachgekauft hat muss man nochmals 33EU fürs entsprechende Schaltauge ausgeben...
> 
> Um ein Schaltauge für die Aluversion auf eine Carbonsitzstrebe anzupassen mus man es etwas abfeilen/fräsen.



Ist dann mein oben gezeigtes Schaltauge (welches ja nicht funktioniert) passend?
Und warum
Muss da was weg gefräst werden?


Sascha


----------



## Skwal (13. April 2015)

Die Carbonversion der Strebe hat sozusagen "dickere" Ränder um die Achsaufnahme herum wie die Aluversion:
Also müsste dein nachgearbeitetes Schaltauge eigentlich passen!


----------



## slash-sash (13. April 2015)

Mmhh. Dank dir schon mal für den Aufwand und die Mühen. 
Ich schaue heute Abend mal nach. Mein Schaltauge der Alu-Version scheint zumindest zu passen. Werde es im Detail aber noch mal checken. 
Denn das mitgelieferte Schaltauge passt auf gar keinen Fall. 
Auf der Homepage finde ich auch kein Schaltauge speziell für die Carbonstrebe. Oder habe ich da was übersehen. 

Sascha


----------



## Skwal (13. April 2015)

Bei Schaltauge Fanes/Sennes 3.0/4.0 gibt es folgende Auswahl:

 3.0 (12x135/142mm)
 3.0 Carbon (12x135/142mm)
 E2 & 3.0 (QR5/QR10/Steck10)
 E2 (12x135mm) » + 3,99 €
 E2 (12x142mm)
Menge:  + - Stk


----------



## slash-sash (16. April 2015)

So, Thema scheint geklärt. Ich habe mit René vom technischen Service telefoniert. 
Mein Schaltauge hat gar keine Kante, wie skwal in seinen Bildern hat. Mein schaltauge ist auf beiden Seiten glatt/Kantenlos. Und da es plan aufliegt, brauche ich auch nichts zu fräsen (außer der Einfädelhilfe). Und da das Schaltwerk mit dem Schaltauge läuft, lasse ich auch alles so. 
Ich danke euch aber trotzdem für eure Hilfe. 
Wie das neue Rad aussieht, könnt ihr bald in der Galerie sehen. 
Danke noch mal. 


Sascha


----------

